# Hello Kitty



## Shaeddo (Sep 25, 2014)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
M/B  : Asus p8p67 
CPU : I5 2310 
VGA : GTX 470 
RAM :kingston 4*2
PSU : raidmax rx-1000 
Case : VENUZ VC701
Water cooling
cpu Cooling   : Koolance 370 
VGA Cooling : Koolance GTX470 
Ram Cooling : Koolance Ram-33 
Fittings : Compression Fitting 1/2
Fittings : Rotary 90-Degree  Barrow
Fittings : Rotary 45-Degree  Barrow
Radiator : Black Ice GTX480
Pump  : Swlttech 355
Pump  : Sc600 
Tank   : EK Bay 5.25
Fan     : NZXT 120mm 
Fan     : Corsair SP 120mm
Fam    : N/B Eloop 120mm


----------



## zo0lykas (Sep 25, 2014)

looks nice  great job.

can you upload picture from case back ? can see tubes going outside ;-)


Regards - Tomas


----------



## AxGaming (Sep 27, 2014)

*very creative, I voted 9/10*


----------



## Kira (Sep 28, 2014)

axgaming said:


> *very creative, I voted 9/10*



Yes, very creative & original mod
And I like Hello Kitty


----------



## Shaeddo (Sep 28, 2014)

Sorry If I did not Thailand because I was Not good at English, I use google translation might not understand. Thanks for the feedback on


----------



## DinaAngel (Sep 28, 2014)

"drools" hint hint @Maban


----------



## Torus15 (Oct 6, 2014)

OUCH me eyeballs
Hope that you are female
No seriously, great build I personally would have liked to have seen less pink and toned down in colour possibly presented on a flat black background. Maybe I'm just old and boring.


----------



## Nabarun (Oct 6, 2014)

Stupidest build ever. Looks like the wc portion is the costliest part.


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 19, 2014)

wooow nice, i like that. its a refreshing after many modd using dark theme


----------



## grabhighlow (Oct 22, 2014)

That looks awesome, my missus is frothing at the mouth!


----------

